# The Cod Squad (video)



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Video from Sundays last blast at the Murray Cod before seasons end ...
Cheers Brad


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. You guys have certainly got this cod caper nailed. Great video again.


----------



## AlexHobie (Dec 12, 2011)

nice to see some more cod kayak action


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys ,we have a lot fun on those trips plenty of sledging going on goodtimes.
cheers brad


----------

